# Siemens E410 Marine receiver



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

A friend of mine has very recently acquired one of these receivers and is looking for any information. This was also re-badged as a Debeg 7201.

It has the normal analogue tuning scale so setting the frequency accurately on the higher bands becomes increasingly difficult. However we 'think' the tuning can illuminate a lamp on the front panel at multiples of 100 kc/s and the least significant two digits tuned in on a separate mechanical digital readout. So for example for 8364 kc/s the main dial would be tuned to 8.3 whilst the 64 would be dialled up on the mechanical digital counter readout. This at the moment is my take on it...

We've not been able to find much about this receiver, what we have found is invariably in German.

Anyone out there sail with one of these beasts?


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

R651400 said:


> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/siemens_kurzwellen_empfaenger_e410.html


Thanks for that.

This site also has has some information:-

http://www.seefunknetz.de/rx7201.htm

I've downloaded a copy of the Manual but it's in German obviously. I was going to cut-and-paste some of the pages into Google translate but it's in .pdf format. Now my free .pdf reader won't covert into.doc format...

Thanks again for your input.

It would be nice to hear from anyone who used this receiver in anger with your thoughts. Apparently it was prone to drift...


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

johnvvc said:


> Now my free .pdf reader won't covert into.doc format...


On a colleagues recommendation I have just ordered one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291645884560 - he demonstrated it scanning from a laptop screen.

When it comes I will report!!


----------

